# Cunill Doser Broken?



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

The doser on my recently bought grinder seems to be broken, when I pull the lever the sweepers turn, but they don't lock in to place they just go forwards then backwards.

I recorded a video of this and uploaded it to youTube here:






I've taken the doser apart and cleaned it, nothing seems to be a miss.

Does anyone have any ideas? Can this be fixed?

Thanks in advance,

Ric


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm also having a bit of a mare with the grinder in general.

I tried dialling-in the grinder last night, and after a full bag of coffee I got a 27 second shot.

This morning using the same coffee, the grounds were so fine that it choked the machine.

I've now readjusted the grinder and I got a decent shot in about 24 seconds. It'll be interesting to see what happens with the next one.

I have tried to keep the same tamp pressure, the dose may have differed slightly, I've been levelling with the top of the PF.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Turn the grinder upside down & remove the plastic plate - usually 3 small screws to be removed.

You'll then be able to see what happens (or doesn't) when the dozer lever is pulled- the likely cause will be the ratchet not engaging the lever......

The return spring may be broken.....a new end hook can be made using a pair of needle-nosed pliers, if your local hardware/diy shop can't supply a suitable replacement.

Good Luck - it's a fiddly repair job !


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks! I just opened the bottom and it looks like piece that locks the teeth in place is missing completely!

Here's the picture:









You can see where it had snapped off in the top left of the image. It wasn't present when I opened the bottom so it must have been lost by the previous owner.

Do you know what these look like? It would be amazing if I could get an image of one, it would make the job of crafting my own easier.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The broken bit is a "leaf" of hard, but flexible plastic. From memory it's about 1cm wide x 4cm long.

A good replacement would be a piece of spring steel from the spring of an old clockwork alarm clock.....if you can find such a thing thesedays !


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Cheers, I contacted Fracino in Birmingham. They can get me a replacement for £2 apparently, I might as well go with that!


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Just to let everyone know I fitted the new part great and only a few days after fixing, it has broken again!

Friggin doser, I've now taken out all of the doser parts and I'm just using the container. I then sweep the grounds out with a paintbrush in to the PF, I actually think that this method will be cleaner!


----------

